# CPA Kitchen - Monetize your Gambling Traffic | CPA, Revenue Share, Hybrid | SmartLink, AD Rotator



## CPAKitchen (Jul 25, 2019)

​*CPA Kitchen* is a stable affiliate network with *CPA, Revenue Share and Hybrid offers* in *gambling and betting verticals*. Here you can find both well-known and exclusive offers with the best conditions on the market.

Partners can request a payout from *$100*. Hold period is *7 days*. We use *Webmoney, ePayments, Wire, and Bitcoin* and do not charge fees. 

Our affiliate manager will contact you after registration and advise the best monetization options for your traffic. Can’t find specific banner or landing page? Do not hesitate to message your personal manager - we are here to help 24/7!

Do you have a website that you’d like to monetize? Take a look at our *smart tools Ad Rotator* and *One Link*.

* Ad Rotator* is a new generation of *banner spaces monetization*. This innovative tool rotates banners of chosen vertical, changing banner localization to the viewer’s language and giving preference to banners with a higher conversion rate with your audience.
* One Link* represents *SmartLink* that will rotate chosen offers according to GEO of the user. Proper landing localization will be automatically set too.

Invite your friends with gambling and betting traffic using your referral link. You will get *3%* commission of earnings of your referrals.

You can *join CPA Kitchen* absolutely for free. Earn big!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jul 29, 2019)

We've attended to *AWE'19* in *Barca* this month. We wish to thank all participants and organizers. New cool offers are coming soon!

Take a look at some of our photos from this great event!















Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Aug 5, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen,
we are proud to announce that we've opened *Lottery vertical*!

*$40 CPA - TheLotter*
*Restricted countries:* _USA, Israel, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Canada, Australia, Poland, Romania, Bulgaria, Greece, Sierra Leone, Turkey. _
*Reward to our affiliates:* $40 CPA _(_*$10 baseline*_)._

*30€ CPA - Lotto247*
*Allowed countries:* _Austria, Canada, Russia, Ukraine._
*Reward to our affiliates:* 30€ CPA _(_*5€ baseline*_)._

Also, we've prepared *new cool casino offers*! Take a look!

*7€ CPL - ROO Casino*
*Allowed countries: *_Australia, New Zealand._
*Reward to our affiliates:* 7€ _(For every confirmed registration)._

*$130 CPA - Spin Million*
*Allowed countries: *_Germany, Canada, Austria, New Zealand, Poland, Switzerland._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA $130 _(For every First Deposit _*=>$15*_)._

*$130 CPA - Golden Reels*
*Available Countries:* Australia, New Zeland.
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA $130 (*$20 Deposit*) or CPA $100 (*$10 Deposit*).

*40% Revenue share - Pin-Up Casino*
*Allowed countries:* _Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russian Federation, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Ukraine_
*Reward to our affiliates:* _Revenue share _*40% *_(With a negative balance)._

*Up to $45 CPA - Pin-Up Casino CPA*
*Allowed countries:* _Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russian Federation, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Turkey, Uzbekistan, Ukraine._
*Reward to our affiliates:*
_Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan - _*$25 *_CPA (50 RUB First Deposit).
Ukraine - _*$20*_ CPA (15 UAH First Deposit).
Turkey - _*$45*_ CPA (10 EUR/USD First Deposit)._
*CPA KPI: *The number of *re-deposits* must be *=>* than the number of *first deposits*. The sum of the *bets* should be *3 times more* than the sum of the *deposits*.

*1€ CPL (SOI) - TiltWin*
*Allowed countries: *_Netherlands_*, *_Norway, New Zealand.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *1€ *_(For every 1-field registration)._

New offers are coming soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## Godeye (Aug 12, 2019)

Are offers available in Africa?


----------



## CPAKitchen (Aug 12, 2019)

Godeye said:


> Are offers available in Africa?


Yes, we have offers that accept ZA traffic. Feel free to join us - your personal manager will find the best offer for your traffic


----------



## CPAKitchen (Aug 22, 2019)

New hot summer offers!

*80€ CPA - Spinia*
*Available countries:*_ Austria, Poland, Switzerland, Netherlands, New Zeland._
*Reward to our affiliates: 80€ CPA *($5 Deposit)

*80€ CPA - Casinochan*
*Available countries:*_ Australia._
*Reward to our affiliates: 80€ CPA *($5 Deposit)

*$20 CPA - 22 Bet*
*Available countries: *Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, Ecuador, Columbia
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA *$20* ($5 Deposit)

*$60 CPA - Vulkan Bet*
*Available countries:*_ Russia._
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA *$60* ($10 Aggregated Deposit).

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Aug 27, 2019)

*Hottest offer ever*! For *US*, *UK* and *CIS* traffic!

*$60 CPA - BetMatch*
*Allowed countries:* _The United States of America, The United Kingdom, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russian Federation, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Ukraine.

All traffic types allowed _*except incent and co-registration traffic*_._

*Reward to our affiliates:* 
The United States of America, The United Kingdom - *CPA $60* (*$10 deposit*).
Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Russian Federation, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Ukraine - *CPA $40* (*$10 deposit*).

*Test Terms:* 5-10 deposits (Hold *14 days* to check the quality of the players). CPA can be rejected *if players are not active*.

*Note*: BetMatch has "*pre-moderation*" *status*. It means that you should *contact your personal manager to get access*. 

Also, a huge variety of creatives and landing pages are available. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Sep 9, 2019)

Dear partners!

*We've improved Vulkan Vegas offer conditions*: 
Brand new countries are available: Denmark, Finland, Norway, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Slovakia. Also, we've increased rewards for all GEOs!
Take a look:

*Up to 105 € CPA - Vulkan Vegas*
_All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* 
Canada, New Zealand - CPA *105€* (BL20€);
Denmark, Finland, Norway - CPA *105€* (BL15€); 
Poland, Austria, Germany - CPA *75€* (BL10€);
Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Slovakia - CPA *75€* (BL15€);
Russia - CPA *70€* (BL8€);
CIS (Kazakhstan, Belarus, Georgia, Armenia) - CPA *55€* (BL7€);
*CPA Goal:* Aggregated BaseLine (Deposit amount per each player).

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Sep 18, 2019)

Autumn is not a reason for melancholy! We've prepared new cool offers for you!

*120€ CPA - Bao Casino Australia*
*Available Countries:* Australia.
_All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA *120€ *(20€ deposits + 20€ stakes aggregated from the player).
*Test Limit:* 10 deposits, 30 days hold.

*35€ CPA - Bao Casino LATAM*
*Available Countries:* Argentina, Colombia, Chile, Peru, Uruguay, Mexico, Brazil.
_All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA 35€ (5€ deposits + 5€ stakes aggregated from the player).
*Test Limit:* 10 deposits, 30 days hold.

*New hot BONUS*!
Every affiliate will get *$500 bonus* for *every 100th depositor* on *Pokerdom* offer!

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Oct 7, 2019)

What time is it? It's "*Joker*" time!
Brand new "*Joker*" movie comes out!

That's why we've added *new thematic creatives* for *Bao Casino Australia* and *Bao Casino Latam* offers!

Also, we've added "*Joker-stylized*" landings for these offers. There are *giveaways* on these landing pages - participants can win *550 EUR + 150 free spins*. The grand prize is the *iPhone 11 Pro*!  The giveaway ends on the 13th of October.

The last but not the least - we've added *new landings with bonuses* for players for *BetMatch* offer.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Oct 28, 2019)

*1Win* accepts new hot GEOs - *UK* and *USA*!

*45% Revenue Share - 1Win*
*Allowed GEOs:* _AM, AZ, BG, BR, BY, CH, DE, EE, ES, _*UK*_, GE, ID, IL, IQ, KG, KP, KZ, LB, LT, LV, MA, MD, ME, MX, NL, PL, PT, RO, RU, SI, TH, TJ, TR, UA, _*USA*_, UY, UZ, VN._
*Reward to our affiliates:* _Revenue share _*45% *_(With a negative balance).
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._

Also, we've prepared payouts for the previous 30 days. Please, contact your personal manager to discuss all the details.

_Stay tuned!_


----------



## anderzon515 (Nov 1, 2019)

> Are offers available in Africa?



I've been making some bets recently on the Kenyan website...


----------



## CPAKitchen (Nov 1, 2019)

anderzon515 said:


> I've been making some bets recently on the Kenyan website...


yea, ppl make bets worldwide


----------



## CPAKitchen (Nov 19, 2019)

Great news! We've added new hot offer for Asian traffic!

*20% Revenue share - 1xBet Esports*
*Available countries: *_China, Japan, South Korea.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: *_Revenue share _*20%*_.
People will come on 1xbet, register themselves and become your players. It means you will get 20% of their losses as long as they bet on 1xbet. You will get a lifetime commission for your players.

Also, we've added new GEOs to Syndicate Casino offer!_

*$150 CPA - Syndicate Casino*
_All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: *
_Australia, New Zeland, Canada, Germany, Norway, Denmark, Austria - _CPA *$150 *_(For every First Deposit =>$27 + Re-deposit + Activity).
Ireland, Poland, Italy, Belgium - CPA _*$110*_ (For every First Deposit =>$27 + Re-deposit + Activity).
Latvia, Lithuania - _*$70*_ (For every First Deposit =>$23 + Re-deposit + Activity).
Leads with Zero activity and re-deposits will be declined.

And the last, but not the least: we've improved Joy Casino offer conditions! 
Take a look:_

*$120 CPA - Joycasino*
*Available Countries:* Russia, Canada, Norway, Japan, Ukraine.
_All traffic types allowed except incent, motivated, schemes and multi-accounts + co-registration traffic._ 
*Reward to our affiliates:* 
Canada - CPA *$120* (First Deposit =>$20 _+ Re-deposit + Activity_);
Norway - CPA *$50* (First Deposit =>$10 _+ Re-deposit + Activity_);
Japan - CPA *$90* (First Deposit =>$20 _+ Re-deposit + Activity_);
Russia - CPA *$35* (First Deposit =>$2 _+ Re-deposit + Activity_);
Ukraine, Kazakhstan - CPA *$30* (First Deposit =>$2 _+ Re-deposit + Activity_).
_Leads with Zero activity and re-deposits can be declined.

Stay tuned!_


----------



## CPAKitchen (Dec 3, 2019)

New cool offers for our partners!

*140€ CPA - King Billy*
*Allowed countries: *_Germany, Norway, Australia, New Zeland, Canada, Finland.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *140€*_ (20€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*$140 CPA - Mr.Bet*
*Allowed countries: *_Germany, Norway, Austria, New Zeland, Canada.
All traffic types allowed except incent, email and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *$140*_ ($27 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

More insane offers are coming soon! 
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Dec 16, 2019)

New cool offers!

*60€ CPA - BetAmo*
*Available countries:*_ Austria, Poland, Switzerland, Netherlands, New Zeland.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: 60€ CPA *($5 Deposit);
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*60€ CPA - Casinochan*
*Available countries:*_ Australia, Canada.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: 60€ CPA *($5 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*60€ CPA - Bob Casino*
*Available countries:*_ Sweeden, Switzerland, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Ireland, Norway.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: 60€ CPA *($5 Deposit + Re-Deposit + Activity).
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*60€ CPA - BetChan*
*Available countries:*_ Netherlands, Sweeden, Germany, Switzerland, Denmark, Ireland, Norway.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: 60€ CPA *($5 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*60€ CPA - PlayAmo*
*Available countries:*_ Australia, Russia, Canada, Switzerland, Ukraine.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* 
Australia, Canada, Switzerland* - 60€ CPA *($10 Deposit + Re-Deposit + Activity);
Russia - *40€ CPA *($10 Deposit + Re-Deposit + Activity);
Ukraine - *15€ CPA *($10 Deposit + Re-Deposit + Activity).
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

*60€ CPA - Spinia*
*Available countries:*_ Switzerland, Netherlands, Sweeden, Germany, Denmark, Ireland, Norway.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates: 60€ CPA *($5 Deposit);
*Leads with Zero activity and without re-deposits can be declined.*

More cool offers are coming soon!
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Dec 30, 2019)

Ho Ho Ho!
We wish Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all our partners!

We've added frequently requested offers! Take a look!

*100€ CPA - Slotum*
*Available Countries:* Norway, Finland, Denmark, Australia, Canada, Austria, New Zealand, Switzerland, Ireland.
_All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* _CPA _*100€*_ (20€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)_*.
KPI:* 60% repeat rate. For example, you have 100 FTD’s from your traffic. It will be approved as soon as your users will make at least 160 deposits (including 100 FTD's). Otherwise, we don’t pay for this traffic, until the moment when RR will be 60% and more.

*45€ CPA - Slotum RU*
*Available Countries:* Russia.
_All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic._
*Reward to our affiliates:* _CPA _*45€*_ (10€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)_*.
KPI:* 60% repeat rate. For example, you have 100 FTD’s from your traffic. It will be approved as soon as your users will make at least 160 deposits (including 100 FTD's). Otherwise, we don’t pay for this traffic, until the moment when RR will be 60% and more.

Let the New Year be better than all previous!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jan 15, 2020)

Really hot offer for *UK*, *IE*, and *DE* traffic!

*$140 CPA - Spicy Spins*
*Allowed countries: *_The United Kingdom, Ireland, Germany._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *$140*_ ($20 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Postback frequency (Registration, CPA):*_ Every 6 hours._

More cool offers are coming soon!
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jan 27, 2020)

Dear partners!

We are glad to announce that *CPA Kitchen* will attend at *iGB Affiliate London*! This great event will be held on *5-8 February, ExCeL London*. 
Feel free to *set up a meeting* to discuss our existing and potential partnership. See you at the event!

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Feb 14, 2020)

*CPA Kitchen team* wants to thank all attendees and organizers of the *iGB Affiliate London* conference!

It was a pleasure to be a part of this keystone event in the gambling affiliate industry.
Take a look at some of our photos from the event in our *new blog post*.

Also, we've *improved conditions* for all our *deals*! Check it out!

A lot of cool CPA and Revenue Share deals are coming soon!
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello guys!

Take a look at our new cool offers:

*$160 CPA - Red Dog Casino** - US traffic allowed!
Restricted countries: *Afghanistan, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Costa Rica, Curacao, Estonia, Hungary, India, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Malaysia, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, Pakistan, Poland, Romania, Russia, Turkey, Ukraine.
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *$160*_ ($30 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Note*_: you should approve your traffic sources with your affiliate manager to get access to this offer._

*$110 CPA - Casollo*
*Restricted countries: *_The United States of America, Curacao._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *$110*_ ($10 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Note*_: you should approve your traffic sources with your affiliate manager to get access to this offer._

*$160 CPA - Aussie Play** - US traffic allowed!
Restricted countries: *_Afghanistan, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Costa Rica, Curacao, Estonia, Hungary, India, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Malaysia, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, Pakistan, Poland, Romania, Russia, Turkey, Ukraine._
*Reward to our affiliates: *_CPA _*$160*_ ($30 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._
*Note*_: you should approve your traffic sources with your affiliate manager to get access to this offer._

More top-notch deals are coming soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Mar 2, 2020)

New top-notch deals for your traffic!

*160€ CPA - GoWild Casino*
*Allowed countries: *_Canada._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *160€*_ (20€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._

*$180 CPA - Allwin Casino*
*Available Countries:* France, Italy, Spain.
*Reward to our affiliates:* CPA *$180 *(30€ deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).

*160€ CPA - Piggy Bang*
*Allowed countries: *_Germany._
*Reward to our affiliates: *CPA *160€*_ (20€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity)._


----------



## CPAKitchen (May 14, 2020)

Hello partners!

Nowadays, a lot of affiliates faced an issue of *pandemic restrictions for most sports events*. We've received a lot of requests to add new betting offers that still can work during these dark days.

That's why we've added new *eSports betting offers* - these can work perfectly, accepting bets on dozens of tournaments holding online.

Take a look!

*50% revenue Share · GG Bet*
*Restricted GEOs*: AF, AS, AW, AU, BQ, CY, CW, KP, ET, FR, GB, GY, GU, IQ, IR, IT, IL, NL, LA, MT, PT, WS, SA, RS, SG, ES, SX, SY, LK, SD, UG, US, VU, TT, TR, UA, YE.
*Reward to our affiliates*: 50% Revenue Share.

*25€ CPA · Arcane Bet*
*Restricted GEOs*: AI, AU, BE, CZ, LT, EE, FR and its overseas territories (Guadeloupe, Martinique, French Guiana, Réunion, Mayotte, St. Martin, French Polynesia, Wallis and Futuna, New Caledonia), IT, LV, SK, SI, ES, TR, UK, US.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA 25€ (10€ Deposit + 30€ Wager).

*$25 CPA · StreamBet*
*Reward to our affiliates*:
AM, AZ, BY, KZ, KG, MD, TJ, TM, UZ - $15 CPA.
RU - $25 CPA.
Test Cap: 10 Players.
*Minimal Deposit Amount*: 100 RUB (VISA / 500 RUB MC), 50 UAH, 5 USD, 5 EUR.

New cool offers are coming soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello partners!

We've added new *Christmas-related landing pages* for our *27% revenue share 1xbet offer*.

*Feel free to* *join CPA Kitchen* and get more information from your personal manager.


----------



## CPAKitchen (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey guys!

CPA Kitchen Team wants to wish you a *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year*!
Let the new year become better than all previous!

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jan 12, 2021)

CPA Kitchen now supports even more payout options!
Here is a list of all supported payment systems:

*Tether*
*Bitcoin*
*PayPal*
*Webmoney*
*Skrill*
*Neteller*
*SEPA Wire*
*Payoneer*
Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey guys!

We've added new cool offers. Take a look!

*$160 CPA - Mr.Bet*
*Allowed countries*: Germany, Austria, Norway.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $160 ($25 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).
*Required test*: 10 Deposits for the first payment and traffic quality check.

*$160 CPA - Katsubet*
*Allowed countries*: New Zealand, Canada, Finland, Norway, Germany, Austria, Australia, Switzerland.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA $160 ($30 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).
*Required test*: 10 Deposits for the first payment and traffic quality check.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey guys!

We've added the "*Parked Domains*" section in your dashboard. With the "Parked domains" feature you can *add and host your own domains*, using them for *tracking* or *landing/pre-landing pages hosting*.

Please, contact your personal manager to get more information about this feature.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey guys!

Today we want to tell you about *offers accessibility*. There are* two kinds of offers* here at CPA Kitchen - *pre-moderated* ones and with *open access*.

*Open access offers* allow you to generate affiliate links without any permissions from your personal manager.

To generate affiliate links within *pre-moderated offers*, you need to make an access request (there is a "*Request access*" button on the offer page) - your manager will contact you for a short interview and provide access to it.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey guys!

We have a *referral program* here at *CPA Kitchen*. Just invite your friends with traffic *via your referral link* and gain *3%* of their monthly income as your commission.

You can find your referral link in the "*Referrals*" *section* of your dashboard. Here you can find *statistics of your link* (clicks, referrals, commissions).

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey guys!

We've *increased payouts for highly demanded GEOs* with* Mostbet Casino* and *Mostbet Sports* offers.
Here is a list of changes:
*Spain $70* CPA;
*Poland $80* CPA;
*Norway $110* CPA.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey Partners!

We'd like to remind you that you can *set up a trafficback URL* here at CPA Kitchen. If your traffic does not comply with the offer conditions, it will be directed to this URL.

To set up a trafficback URL simply go to your *account details page*. Here you will find a *trafficback field* to insert a link there.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey guys!

We've added *new insane offers for RU GEO*!
Take a look!

*2800₽ CPA - BetCity*
*Available Countries*: Russia.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA 2800₽ (500₽ Aggregated Deposit Sum).

*3200₽ CPA - Olimp*
*Available Countries*: Russia.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA 3200₽ (500₽ Aggregated Deposit Sum).

*4000₽ CPA - Liga Stavok*
*Available Countries*: Russia.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA 4000₽ (100₽ Aggregated Deposit Sum).

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (May 18, 2021)

Hey guys!

We've added a new decent CPA offer for you. Take a look!

*$250 CPA - YYY Casino*
*Reward to our affiliates:
United Arab Emirates - CPA $250 *($50 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity);
*Kuwait - CPA $200* ($50 Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).
*Hold Period: *5 Days
*Required test: *10 Deposits for the first payment and traffic quality check.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey partners!

We are going to participate in *WAS'21 in Moscow*. This event will be held on the *10th of June in the Loft Hall venue*.
Feel free to message your manager *to make an appointment *or just visit our team at the* booth №62*.

This event will connect *3000+ participants*,* 50+ speakers*, *70+ booths*, *thematic workshops*, and an unforgettable* after-party*.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey guys!

*EURO* is coming! We've added *dozens of new EURO-related landing pages* for *1xbet, Pokerdom, 1Win, and Parimatch offers*. Also, we are going to add more thematic lading pages for other offers soon.

Feel free to message your personal manager to get more details.

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey guys!

New hot summer offer from our kitchen! Take a look!

*170€ CPA - Kosmonaut Casino*
*Allowed countries: *Germany, Austria.
All traffic types allowed except incent and co-registration traffic.
*Reward to our affiliates: CPA 170€ (30€ Deposit + Re-deposit + Activity).*
Required test: 15 Deposits for the first payment and traffic quality check.

More cool offers are coming soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey guys!

Two new hot offers!

*40% Revenue Share - AurumPalace*
*Allowed countries: *Germany, Austria, Finland, Malta, Canada, Ireland, New Zealand, South Africa, India, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Japan.
*Reward to our affiliates: *Revenue share *40%*_ (Negative Balance resets monthly)._

*40% Revenue Share - FlipperFlip*
*Allowed countries: *Austria, Canada, Finland, Germany, Malta, New Zealand.
*Reward to our affiliates: *Revenue share *40%*_ (Negative Balance resets monthly)._

More cool offers are coming soon!

Stay tuned!


----------



## CPAKitchen (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey guys!

Check out our new cool offers!

*Up to $35 CPA - Leon
Reward to our affiliates*:
Russia, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Ukraine - CPA $35;
Armenia, Belarus, Uzbekistan - $25;
Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan - $15.
*CPA Goal*: $5 baseline.

*40% Revenue Share -  Leon RS
Available Countries*: Russia, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Ukraine, Armenia, Belarus, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan.
*Reward to our affiliates*: Revenue Share 40%.

*3500₽ CPA - Leon
Available Countries*: Russia.
*Reward to our affiliates*: CPA 3500₽ (350₽ Aggregated Deposit Sum).

Stay tuned!


----------

